# Can't run CoD2 on windows 7!



## Thanatos (Aug 23, 2011)

I have windows 7 pro 64 bit. I installed CoD2 and when i try to play multiplayer, It displays the message "cod2mp_s.exe has stopped working". I can play single player just fine, but Multiplayer doesn't work. any help?


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 23, 2011)

Do you have realtek high definition audio?  If you do, it seems this is what is causing the issue. Look here.

http://forums.filefront.com/cod2-problems-errors-help/321884-cod2mp_s-exe-has-stopped-working-2.html

Here are other hits for the error.

http://www.google.com/search?source...US429US429&q=cod2mp_s.exe+has+stopped+working


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 23, 2011)

thats weird. I re formatted my comp and upgraded to 7, so my realtek drivers shouldn't be there, right?


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 23, 2011)

Look in device manager and tell me what is listed under sound, game, and video controllers.  If your sound works then you have to have the driver installed.....


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 23, 2011)

it says "AMD High Definition Audio Device" and "High Definition Audio Device"


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 24, 2011)

The one that says "high definition audio device" should be labeled as your realtek.  Please install the correct driver for the sound so we can go from there.  What motherboard do you have?


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 30, 2011)

MB78EM Asus. i think it has been discontinued.


----------



## Machin3 (Aug 31, 2011)

You could still find the drivers on the OEM's site. Do you have the correct model posted? I tried it in google and came up with a blank. 

But anyways, if you have a better model name then just type it into the google search -> then go to the manufacturers site -> and they almost always usually have a full set of the  different drivers for the product.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and forgot to mention, sometimes you need to go into properties of the game and especially on WIndows 7, you can set it to run as a specific os and packet. Meaning, I know if you right click and go to Properties -> Compatability, or something like that -> then there's a drop down box and you can set it up for XP or something like that and it should run. 

I know I had a problem with CoD2 on Win7 and that helped me out.


----------



## karma charger (Sep 2, 2011)

hey, go into control panel>sound>right click main speakers>properties>advanced, change it to 16 bit 48000 Mhz, or if it's 16 bit 48000 mhz, change it to 24 bit 48000 mhz. lemme know if it works. good luck!


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 6, 2011)

it was 16 bit 41000, changed to 16 bit 48000, no dice.


----------

